# penny lost and found



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

wow I'm glad things turned out ok, that's very scary!


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Glad she made it home ok. Whew! That is scary!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you have time you might want to search for my thread: They will go home with anyone

I have mine off leash all the time. I lost track of 2, the 3rd stayed with me. They went home with someone else at the park. It took me 5 days to get them back! I still go off leash, but we've been working really hard on recall.

So did your dog get a really big treat when you find her at your door step? We always make sure to treat no matter how upset we are, so they will always come home. It does work.


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

I wasn't all that scared because she knows the area well we have walked it all quite a bit. the only thing that had me worried was her getting hit by a car and she just had to cross one street with much traffic. Other than that her getting lost and heading through the woods to the other side and not knowing where she was from there was pretty much the only other option. I was relieved to see her laying at the door not mad in the least knowing that it was mostly my fault for continuing to walk when i lost sight of her so she got plenty of loving and treats out of the deal infact when I made it inside and sat down she decided to jump up in my lap all the way like she hadn't seen me in a week...


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

Sadly this happened the next day too but it was somebody cutting down a large tree in there back yard when it fell it scared her... She decided she just wanted to go home instead of come back to me again she knew the neighborhood enough and was sitting at my door when I got home... We had actually had a few good successes at recall on the walk already but the tree falling was enough to send her packing then everytime I called her it was back towards the noise so she wouldn't come. I just followed her home from a distance and loved on her when I got there. I'm going to be more watchful and keep working on the recall. I was going to take a picture of her playing with four of her friends today to show why I want to be able to leave her off leash but my camera is taking really foggy pictures. But its almost like a dog park where you know all the dogs...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is really scary, I would not let her off leash anymore, it's not worth the risk of her being lost for real.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

**************


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

When the kids were very little (4 and 2) we took them camping with friends, our Golden and their Lab. We had a campfire and I was so busy keeping track of kids I forgot to keep track of the dogs. They took off and we spent the whole next day looking for them. We checked with multiple campers and drove miles of dirt roads calling their names, Buck and Gunner. I was imagining a Bear got them, maybe a Mountain Lion. We started checking again the next morning but shortly had to get back to camp to pack up. I wanted to stay in the Mountains while the rest went home to work but my husband wouldn't leave me. Just like in a movie, in the 11th hour, another camper came driving up checking to see if the two dirty and wet prodigal pups were ours. Talk about relief! We treated them just like Alaska7133 suggested and I never had Buck off leash or out of sight again like mylissyk suggested. I just wanted to let you know my story but also reinforce those suggestions.


----------

